

Panama detains former CIA station chief convicted in Milan kidnapping - hedonist
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/italy-ex-cia-chief-convicted-in-milan-in-kidnapping-of-muslim-cleric-is-detained-in-panama/2013/07/18/2501dc04-efcf-11e2-8c36-0e868255a989_story.html

======
Amadou
When you believe your cause is so just as to be more important than obeying
the law - go ahead do it, and then face the consequences of a fair trial
judging your actions.

How does this case differ from Snowden's situation?

Someone who breaks the law while furthering the interests of the government is
going to get more than a fair trial (c.f. the air force colonel who was
pardoned by the prime minister of italy for his involvement in this same
crime). Someone who breaks the law in contradiction to the interests of the
government is going to get the least fair trial that the government can
arrange for them.

~~~
marshray
Generally the concept of 'fair trial' goes out the window when it becomes a
nation-to-nation diplomatic issue such as this one. The individuals involved
are recognized as acting as official agents of their governments. In that
sense, they're more valuable for sending an international message or using
like trading cards than the usual purposes of local criminal law (i.e.,
deterrence, retribution, rehabilitation).

------
njharman
Too bad the flight back to Italy won't cross Bolivian airspace.

------
rdl
Extra irony that it happened in Panama since we arrested their head of state.

